# Unusually Nice Day for October



## Cappahayden (Oct 13, 2008)

...and tried to take advantage of it. Not sure I 'm happy with a couple of these and may have to take a second look at them but, I'll put 'em up anyway. Hope you enjoy. C&C is as always,welcome.

1.








2.






3.






4.






Thanks For Lookin'


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm diggin the light play on the fence line (#2)! - and the intrigue of the clouds..  great exposure.  -Shea


----------



## Roger (Oct 13, 2008)

yep #2 is a cracker, lovely light and great perspective....I like #4 also.


----------



## holga girl (Oct 13, 2008)

love 2! all are nice... great work!


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 13, 2008)

The second is stunning!


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

#2 is great, sunlight is perfect......


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Oct 13, 2008)

Very well done, are these IR?  #1 is my favorite.


----------



## Kittyy (Oct 13, 2008)

Great perspective in #2, where were these taken?


----------



## Cappahayden (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for commenting everybody, I wasn't sure about #2 but I guess it's alright. Scruff these are not IR, just used channel mixer for conversion. Kittyy #1 was taken in Petty Harbour, the rest at Cape Spear N.L. Thanks again for the encouragement all.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 14, 2008)

No 2 for me aswell.you used the fence well to lead the viewers eye through the image.


----------



## myopia (Oct 15, 2008)

#2 looks almost HDR to me. Has a very digital look to it, which can be good or bad depending...


----------



## pez (Oct 15, 2008)

All are nice, 2 and 4 are spectacular! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cappahayden (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's / compliments all. Myopia, no attempt was made at HDR with #2. I adjusted levels, increased saturation a touch before converting to B&W in channel mixer then I did the part I was unsure of doing  which most likely gives it that digital look you mentioned, I applied a touch of gaussian blur to the sky, reversed the selection and sharpened... perhaps a touch too much.


----------



## Stogie (Oct 17, 2008)

1&2 for me.  I really like 2.  You should print and matt that one for sure.


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 17, 2008)

oooh I love them!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 18, 2008)

nice shots  !! #2 is bomb


----------

